# Asbestos ID



## John708 (6 mo ago)

I'm planning to remove this seal from an old door. The house is from the 1890s. Just wondering if it could possibly be asbestos? It looks like there is metal underneath the crumbling material and it was stained to look like wood. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Rock wool or asbestos. Have it tested. Too difficult to tell from just pictures. Age of the house is tell tale. Are there more doors like this?


----------



## John708 (6 mo ago)

Thanks for your advice. Yes there are three more doors like this


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Asbestos is only dangerous if it becomes friable (dusty). I was thinking if this was the only door, you could wet it down, remove it from the door and dispose of it in bags. More doors may mean more exposure. It depends on how comfortable you would be doing it.


----------



## John708 (6 mo ago)

Good point. I’ll am going to test it first. Thanks again!


----------



## IRQVET (Jul 30, 2018)

Hard to tell from the picture but its likely Asbestos given the time period. Were a mask that is .3 micron or better, and have the stuff tested. With Asbestos its only dangerious if it gets airborne. Keep it wet if you have to handle it.


----------

